# How to install a Bachmann n scale coupler



## Tom C. Whitmore (Mar 21, 2014)

I would appreciate tips on how to replace a missing coupler on a Bachmann n scale locomotive and on a car. I have couplers.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to a night mare.... they are small and easily lost, some say to use a large plastic bag to trap the little spring when it shoots away, but it is still difficult especially if you have fat fingers as I do. The way I have found success it to put a slight drop of CA glue on the end of the spring and glue it to the coupler, only a tiny drop is all. I put a drop on a piece of paper and just touch the spring end to the drop then attatch it to the coupler. After it has dried it now becomes much easier to twist and get the coupler inside the housing without the spring flying off, then snap the retainer in place and you should be good to go. Look at an already assembled unit if you are not sure how it goes together. Keeping the coupler and spring together is the challenge, good luck!!

Airshot


----------



## Tom C. Whitmore (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, I will give it a try!


----------

